# Filter making noise



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

Ok I have a hang of the back filter, 20 gallon, had it for 3 years and always worked perfectly. Now it's making really loud and annoying noises! It's In my room and won't let me think. It happened after I took out the tube to clean it because it was all full of blobs of springs and just decided its time to clean the little tube. So then to try and make it be quiet I changed the filter cartriage. No progress. It still works and pumps water and all. However 3 of my gap fish died since! I have guppies, glofish, otto, ADF's and my bubbles are all good and it's driving me crazy.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

Here's a video for the sound. You can see if my water look terrible as well, just in case. I think it's fine.http://i1118.photobucket.com/albums...-AC04-B23A87EA6D89-23408-000014030B341F0D.mp4


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

Please... Someone.. I'm going insane..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

Sometimes after taking apart and cleaning my filter, it does the same thing. I usually fix it by just readjusting the parts to make sure they are together correctly. I also can get it to stop by turning the filter off and back on again.


----------



## fuzzi (Dec 29, 2012)

I don't know what is wrong. Have you tried taking the tube and impeller apart and reassembling? That is something I might do on a thorough cleaning.


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

I've tried readjusting and everything. There was some fur in the impeller and I took some of that off too. I've also tried turning it off and back on again. Thanks for answering.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You might have washed away some lubricating slime. Try reassembling a few times.


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

Did you prime the filter by filling it with water before plugging it in? The impeller will make horrible sounds if it has air trapped in it. Here's how to avoid it: with filter unplugged & intake tube not attatched, fill with tank water & then plug in. Impeller should be spinning quietly. Add intake tube, jiggling it gently as it fills to remove air bubbles. Add more tank water as it fills. When filter is full, and water is running out the spout, make sure intake tube is firmly seated in its place above impeller. If the impeller is still noisy, it needs to be removed and cleaned, or replaced. Many filter manufacturers make rplacement impellers, and it is easy to do.


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

I've never turned it on without water in it. But I'll try what you said.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

